# Java 2D Game



## Alex04 (29. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem einige Sachen fertig sind, würde ich nun eine Art 2D Spiel machen. Für den Anfang würde mir reichen das ich eine Spielfigur habe die ich mit der Maus (klick) bewegen kann. Hintergrund ist beispielsweise Gras, Wüste usw. Wobei man über das Wasser natürlich nicht gehen kann ;-)

Nun meine Frage, womit realisiere ich das am besten. JMonkeyEngine ist ja eher für 3D gedacht. Gibts ne 2D Engine oder sollte ich alles lieber per Hand machen?

Ich hätte gerne das ich die Map nach links und rechts bewegen kann. Ich hab  mir das als einfaches Koordinatensystem vorgestellt. Sagen wir auf dem Bildschirm ist nur immer ein 10er bereich zu sehen. Klicke ich zB auf einen Rechtspfeil, wandert die Karte weiter nach rechts usw. . Einfach damit ich größere Maps habe und es nicht nur auf die Bildschirmgröße beschränkt ist.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen, wichtige Tutorials habe ich schon gelesen, leider aber keine Antworten gefunden ;-)

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Quaxli (30. Sep 2008)

Mach' es erstmal von Hand, da lernst Du mehr dabei. Und das Scrolling würde ich beim ersten Versuch erst mal weglassen.

Der Neugierde halber: Welche wichtigen Tutorials hast Du denn schon gelesen?


----------



## Alex04 (30. Sep 2008)

Ich habe das Tutorial hier im Forum (Zip Datei) gelesen zur Spieleprogrammierung mit den Hubschraubern. Lese atm Killer-Game-Programming und hab auch sonst viele Gui Sachen etc. gelesen. Ich habe schon ein paar Ideen und kann auch einiges davon umsetzen, nur eben die oben genannten Punkte machen mir zu schaffen, vor allem eben das man die Karte nach links und rechts bewegen kann...


----------



## Hausmeister (30. Sep 2008)

http://www.tonypa.pri.ee/tbw/
Tutorial bezogen auf Tile Based Games. Ist zwar eigentlich n Flash Tutorial, aber die Code Beispiele sollten auch so  verständlich sein. Die eigentliche Programmlogik wird dort aber schön mit Grafiken und so erklärt, schaus dir mal an


----------



## Landei (30. Sep 2008)

Killer Game Programming, insbesondere Kapitel 11..13 könnten für dich interessant sein:

http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/

[edit]Ach, ich sehe gerade, dass du das schon kennst... Trotzdem guter Einsteig.[/edit]


----------

